# What is the CA15387 Number on a AA Tag?



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

It's on the tag and it precedes the RN number on American Apparel tag. Does anyone know what that is and do I need to have that in my label? Thanks!

Also if you can legally use your business name in place of the RN number on your tag then why is everyone so focused on the RN? It's more hassle to get the RN because you have to apply for it so why not just use your business name? Maybe most people are asking about the RN because they don't know that they can use their business name instead? Or is there an advantage to putting the RN number on your tag that I don't know about?


----------



## OriginalShortees (Jul 27, 2010)

The CA is the Canadian version of the RN number. 

People use the RN number because it gives them more flexibility in what they do with their label. Yes you are going to want to include your brand name on the label but if you can save some space by not listing some of the other info it may be to your benefit. Plus you may want to use a different name on your label for some reason and having the RN will enable you to do so. Its easy to get. Not worth worrying about.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

OriginalShortees said:


> The CA is the Canadian version of the RN number.
> 
> People use the RN number because it gives them more flexibility in what they do with their label. Yes you are going to want to include your brand name on the label but if you can save some space by not listing some of the other info it may be to your benefit. Plus you may want to use a different name on your label for some reason and having the RN will enable you to do so. Its easy to get. Not worth worrying about.


Thanks for the explanation!
When do you need both the RN and CA numbers?
I'm asking because I notice that the American Apparel tag has both numbers on it and their business is located in LA I believe.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tuan said:


> Thanks for the explanation!
> When do you need both the RN and CA numbers?
> I'm asking because I notice that the American Apparel tag has both numbers on it and their business is located in LA I believe.


This is answered in a reply to your other post here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t12854.html#post733470


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

Rodney said:


> This is answered in a reply to your other post here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t12854.html#post733470


Thanks Rodney.
What I would still like to know is if my business is in the US and I want to sell to Canadian customers where do I go to apply for a CA number? Also does my RN number allow me to sell to other countries other than Canada, like England or Japan?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tuan said:


> Thanks Rodney.
> What I would still like to know is if my business is in the US and I want to sell to Canadian customers where do I go to apply for a CA number? Also does my RN number allow me to sell to other countries other than Canada, like England or Japan?


Try this website: Competition Bureau - Home

I think you may be making things more complicated than they need to be.

If you aren't manufacturing your own t-shirts, then just use the RN number (or CA Number) from the original manufacturer and you'll be fine.


----------

